# SETTING -GONE-CANT VIEW REPS ECT



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

is it just me or is the settings option gone on the top right on the screen? maybe am going nuts but am sure its settings i have been clicking to see reps/ect :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine too mate...


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah so is mine


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

maybe you'll all have some surprise reps when the button comes back :lol:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

milner575 said:


> maybe you'll all have some surprise reps when the button comes back :lol:


haha ....on the subject of reps ...what do rep points mean? i have like 10,000 rep points ???


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

apple said:


> haha ....on the subject of reps ...what do rep points mean? i have like 10,000 rep points ???


rep me and i'll tell you.....lol naa its basically a way of liking a post that you found helpful etc but it was there way before the like button


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

That's my fault sorry guys.. It'll be back tomorrow.

L


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lorian said:


> That's my fault sorry guys.. It'll be back tomorrow.
> 
> L


thats you negged then L :lol: :lol:


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

what are they?i want sum


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Lorian said:


> That's my fault sorry guys.. It'll be back tomorrow.


Thanks


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

It's baaaaaacck and the rep fairy bought me some surprise reps too :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lorian said:


> That's my fault sorry guys.. It'll be back tomorrow.
> 
> L


Did you get your negs L? :lol:


----------

